# Wood supplies



## Sheepy (26 Jun 2014)

OK, so I can get your bog-standard stuff (MDF, general ply etc.) for working with, but can anyone tell me a good (and cheap) UK supplier of various woods (with as much variety as possible)?

I would dearly love to follow me dear old Dad into doing some marquetry work but have no idea where to get the best variety of colours (types) of board.

I know, these are basic things, but hey, I gotta ask!


----------



## Keato (27 Jun 2014)

Not sure of any near Derbyshire but there is an exotics timber merchant in Glasgow (Scotland) called Reid Timber. From what I've heard people travel quite far to buy from Alastair 

http://www.spanglefish.com/woodcarving-scotland/index.asp?pageid=569512


----------



## Walney Col (27 Jun 2014)

I get packs of offcuts from this guy for use on my scrollsaw... http://stores.ebay.co.uk/Eco-Timber-DIY?_trksid=p2047675.l2563. He's got lots of variety and although every listing is itemised he's even been known to throw in half a dozen extra pieces at no charge.

Col.


----------



## jonluv (27 Jun 2014)

Make 4 or 5 pieces of Intarsia / names/Fret and take them to all local Joinery companies in Derby and ask for off cuts / waste. That way you will get more wood than you can use.

The company has to pay for the wood to be collected and therefore you will save them money, and if you are lucky get loads of orders.
I also collect Ply and MDF for backing boards and occasionally pick up big stuff which I pass on to 2 wood turners

Recently got 3 off 8x4 oak veneered 18mm sheets which I use for Pyrography

Please try it --- it does work, I live in a very small West Country town and you would be surprised how much wood is thrown away


Eventually the workers will save wood just for you

John


----------



## martinka (27 Jun 2014)

I got home yesterday afternoon to find two sacks of very handy sized pine and plywood offcuts outside my backdoor. I have no idea whatsoever who put them there.


----------



## Sheepy (27 Jun 2014)

If you find them, send them to Derby! 

I'm actually busy casting around various Joinery shops and timber merchants to see if they're amenable to the idea of donating their offchops.

Failing that, I'd better invest in a chainsaw and get down the local fields


----------



## ChrisR (1 Jul 2014)

Sheepy.

I am very lucky to have a timber merchant not too far from me, who do hardwood off cuts at £50.00 a pallet, and the pallet load is very generous in my opinion with no rubbish included.

I also purchase all of my Baltic Birch ply from them. (ie I give them all of my business in return I get excellent service).

I know the above is not a great deal of help to you, but I am sure if you do a web search, local to you, there is a timber merchant not too far away. Then if they are good do as I do, give them all of your business, I have found it pays off.

Just one point there is no longer such a thing as cheap timber unfortunately.  

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## Claymore (1 Jul 2014)

..........


----------



## Stooby (1 Jul 2014)

Does anyone know if the wood listed on eBay as 6mm veneer is any good for scroll saw projects?


----------

